# I gotta have a "snowflake".



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)




----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Pretty cool video, I moved it to the appropriate forum. :thumbsup:

I've never seen such a collection of tracks, or curves that sharp on any real rails!


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

John,

Those are real rails. I think that is on the EL in downtown Chicago.
It has been 65 years since I rode it but I don't think I will forget that.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I believe they're real rails, but it's the most amazing junction I've ever seen!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh yes, that's the real thing and it is in downtown Chicago and part of the loop. I already figured out that there won't be enough room for anything like that if and when I build a new layout. Pretty complicated track arrangement and it would have to be custom made for the curves to work. The person in the tower must have a very sharp mind and isn't a drinker. No hangovers permitted in that tower. Ha!
I'd hate to live near all that noise.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

And I was all ready to send you a few snowflakes. 

What a mess of rail, it must have been Hell in the winter keeping it all clear of ice and snow?


----------



## Catweasel (Nov 17, 2015)

Pretty spectacular stuff that. Missus would never ride that due to being scared of heights.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

big ed said:


> And I was all ready to send you a few snowflakes.
> 
> What a mess of rail, it must have been Hell in the winter keeping it all clear of ice and snow?


Send the flakes ED.Love to see them again.


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

Just the opposite for me. I think they make pretty pictures and I like them that way.


----------

